# Cannot Ghost from Windows Server 2003 share



## AKL-MFCU (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We've had a significant problem recently with being able to login via a dos prompt using Bart's Modular Network Boot Disk into a network share on a Windows 2003 server. This was always the share that we were able to connect to so I know that the actual folder works (currently stores all of our ghost images). We had a problem with it a few weeks ago when the SP1 was applied in which it disconnected all of our printers (all 150 of them) and gave trouble with active directory connector. We called the Microsoft Support team (yay for $250 support) which they reversed the problem and fixed the connection. However, now we cannot connect to network share via the dos prompt. The login information is correct - in fact using the master one - and the dos connection will connect to other shares on other windows 2003 servers. We considered moving the ghost files to a different server but unfortunately the files move most of the data but apparently cut off the last bit causing a corruption of the ghost.

We attempted researching other forums without posting and noticed the issue that you cannot connect from dos under the default settings in windows server 2003 but we have had this removed (and checked just to make sure) and there isn't any other "documented" problem with this. Anyone have any suggestions before I go and call Microsoft to help me out?

Thanks,
Austin -MFCU


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's an odd one! I'd be concerned that you can't move the GHOST images, since I've done that tons of times with no ill effects. It almost sounds like the disk structure is corrupted...


----------



## AKL-MFCU (Oct 27, 2005)

structure is fine. I can create and load ghost 10.0 versions of (.vhi) on the machines. However, it sounds like a networking issue because of it cutting off at the last second. I'm still on the phone right now with Microsoft- 6 hours later they are still scratching their heads.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And I'm still scratching mine! :grin: Let us know what it turns out to be...


----------

